# Caroline "Caro" Daur - Seen attending DSquared2 Spring/Summer 2020 Men's Fashion Show during Milan Fashion Week (Milan, 16.06.2019) 12x HQ



## Mike150486 (19 Juni 2019)

​


----------



## Max (19 Juni 2019)

Danke für Caroline!


----------



## frank63 (20 Juni 2019)

Danke Dir für die Caro.


----------



## 261690 (30 Juni 2019)

schicker Hosenanzug

Danke für Caro


----------

